
Investigatory Powers Act – devil in the detail - davidgerard
http://www.revk.uk/2016/12/investigatory-powers-act-devil-in-detail.html
======
45h34jh53k4j
I think one should reconsider purchasing products or services from UK
companies. Economic impact will be the only force that changes these laws.

Hoping that the RIPA laws do not apply to your communication provider product
or services is wishful thinking.

When they come for your metadata, or want you to back door your customers, one
must either shut down or comply.

~~~
gambiting
So what do I do if I live in the UK? I've already written a letter to my MP,
and in reply got a copy-pasted response that doesn't even make a coherent
point. You can't complain, you can't even pay your way out of the problem -
the best I can do is have a VPN enabled by default on all of my devices, but
it's a pain sometimes(can't access my bank or my paypal account through VPN
for some reason, so I have to switch it off from time to time). It really
feels awful to be living in the UK at the moment from the privacy point of
view.

~~~
45h34jh53k4j
A brain drain of skilled information technologists from the UK will also drive
home this message to the authorities.

Consider EU or US

~~~
prodmerc
Nah, they'll become leaders of free trade by deporting all EU citizens.

------
rwmj
I have to say that A&A are expensive, but they are damned good, a case of _"
you get what you pay for"_. And in this case, they're also trying their
hardest to do the right thing for their customers.

~~~
mike-cardwell
They wont break the law though. Obviously. And if the law says your traffic is
logged, your traffic is logged. I don't know if this is going to be done at
the A&A level, or at a higher level in the network stack, but it will happen
regardless of whether you're using A&A or Sky or Virgin or whatever.

------
mike-cardwell
He says he spoke to a lawyer, yet also suggests he'll be able to get away with
claiming that his individual customers are "telecommunications operators" so
he can't log their data. I'm not a lawyer, yet this sounds _highly_ unlikely
to work to me.

------
Neliquat
Seems like a loophole not likely to last long.

